# Topical Hydrocortisone Cream During Pregnancy?



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

OTC hydrocortisone itch cream--is it safe? I got eaten alive by mosquitos and from past exp. this is the only thing that works.

How bad is it, really? Would you use it once if needed during pg.?

I feel really bad complaining after seeing the post about a brown recluse bite--but I am just one of those people that just mauled by mosquitos.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

My midwife says no.

I looked it up and decided the risk was not worth the benefit. It's really not recommended during preg.

The skeeters eat me too. Maybe try some ice?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

My midwife said topical Bendaryl is fine during pregnancy. Maybe try it instead? Even if it hasn't worked well in the past, it might now, since pregnancy changes so much.

You could also try some peppermint lotion or check at your local HFS for some homeopathic remedies.


----------



## ltbaggywrinkle (Mar 26, 2008)

My doctor gave me Rx hydrocortisone for poison ivy at 33 weeks. If you have time, try taking an oatmeal and/or baking soda bath--nightly baths have helped my poison ivy and are bound to help the mosquito bites. Also, I use rubbing alcohol on mosquito bites as soon as I get them and that seems to help--white vinegar can help too, or a paste of baking soda.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

I've heard NO


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

My dermatologist told me to continue using hydrocortisone creams in pregnancy and while nursing.


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've used it as sparingly as possible, because I have a sensitive skin condition and have been EXTREMELY itchy this pregnancy. When it comes down to either using it or scratching my skin raw (again), I use just the tiniest bit. I'm trying to stick to either just lots of lotion or benadryl cream though.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a rash right now and I am using topical hydrocortisone cream. The stuff you buy over the counter is only 1%. I'd be leary about using anything stronger. I'm thinking about switching to Benedryl now, though, because the hydrocortisone isn't really working for my rash.


----------

